# halogen shop light, is it good?



## rlove250 (Apr 29, 2010)

http://www.princessauto.com/workshop/garage/electrical/lighting/8288508-4-ft-halogen-shop-light

I've seen this in store, it's 300W at $35

I always thought halogen is expensive, but this seems very cheap. Am I missing something here, or is this a good deal for 300W.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

that's interesting..
pretty cheap eh  something seems fishy.... no pun intended, i'm waiting to see what more experienced people will say


----------



## rlove250 (Apr 29, 2010)

It seems almost too good.

I can't find anything about the lighting levels (6000, 10000), but the sounds of it, lots of people in the hobby just buy any kinda light and it works find.


----------

